# Fabfilter : Volcano 3 , Coming Nov. 18th



## muziksculp (Nov 16, 2021)

*Fabfilter : Volcano 3* Will be released *Nov. 18th. *

Looks Awesome !


----------



## fakemaxwell (Nov 16, 2021)

Had a feeling this was going to be next... looks like they're adding the new modulation system from Saturn 2 into all of their "creative" plugins. Good guess that Twin 3 is next! (Although I am still hoping for a surround version of Pro-R).


----------



## Fleer (Nov 16, 2021)

Wonderful, just wonderful. Love everything FabFilter does. They’re the ITB kings.


----------



## Pier (Nov 16, 2021)

Bring it on!

I love FF and own most of their plugins.



fakemaxwell said:


> Good guess that Twin 3 is next!


I was hoping Twin 3 would come before Volcano... hopefully it will come next and will bring more than UI enhancements. How cool would it be that it included stuff from Volcano, Saturn, Timeless, and Pro-R?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 16, 2021)

I wish that I knew what Volcano is. The video didn't describe it (or I got distracted and missed it).

The issue I have with Fabfilter now is that I don't find their new UI's nearly as usable. Things are too small and harder to use then it seems they need to be.

EDIT: It's a filter plugin. Interesting. I was toying with the idea of getting the Soundtoys one. I'd definitely consider the Fabfilter one first, though the price will probably be double or more, especially considering that they want to charge me $82 for Volcano 2 and Filterfreak is currently $39.


----------



## Pier (Nov 16, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> It's a filter plugin. Interesting. I was toying with the idea of getting the Soundtoys one. I'd definitely consider the Fabfilter one first, though the price will probably be double or more, especially considering that they want to charge me $82 for Volcano 2 and Filterfreak is currently $39.


If you own any FF plugin you get discounts when buying more plugins.

FF also typically do sales when releasing new plugins.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 16, 2021)

Pier said:


> If you own any FF plugin you get discounts when buying more plugins.
> 
> FF also typically do sales when releasing new plugins.


Yep! Good to point out. The $82 is my discounted price (I own 6 or 7 Fabfilter plugins).


----------



## ghobii (Nov 17, 2021)

Looks like it will be very similar to UVI Shade.


----------



## Pier (Nov 17, 2021)

ghobii said:


> Looks like it will be very similar to UVI Shade.


I've never used it, but UVI Shade seems more of a merge between Volcano and Pro-Q.


----------



## ghobii (Nov 17, 2021)

Pier said:


> I've never used it, but UVI Shade seems more of a merge between Volcano and Pro-Q.


Yeah true. So I wonder if Volcano does anything unique.


----------



## Pier (Nov 18, 2021)

It's here:






FabFilter Volcano 3 - Filter plug-in


FabFilter Volcano 3 is an analog-sounding filter plug-in with many modulation options. Available in VST, VST3, AU, AAX and AudioSuite formats for Windows and macOS




www.fabfilter.com





No Dan Worrall video so far...

Edit:

It appears to have a 40% intro discount price. Since I have other FF products I get a 65% discount:


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 18, 2021)

Insta-Buy


----------



## darkogav (Nov 18, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Insta-Buy


:emoji_astonished:


----------



## Fleer (Nov 18, 2021)

Wonderful. Just wonderful.


----------



## emasters (Nov 18, 2021)

Great plugin (upgraded for $45.15) but alas, the release doesn't feel official until we get Dan Worrall's walk-through video!


----------



## Fleer (Nov 18, 2021)

Come on, Dan!


----------



## Pier (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## fakemaxwell (Nov 18, 2021)

ghobii said:


> Yeah true. So I wonder if Volcano does anything unique.


I think being able to change the filter routing is the big difference, from the press release:



> Wide variety of parallel, serial, and hybrid routing schemes in Stereo, L/R, and M/S modes


But I haven't used Shade, so might need the confirmation there.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 18, 2021)

My price is $82. That's pretty expensive for a filter (Filterfreak is on sale for $39 now). Have installed the demo.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 18, 2021)

But hey, it’s FabFILTER


----------



## Pier (Nov 18, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> My price is $82. That's pretty expensive for a filter (Filterfreak is on sale for $39 now). Have installed the demo.


It's not just a filter though.

For example, just like in Saturn, you have envelope followers that will allow you create your own custom transient shaper.

This is an old video from the Saturn 1 days, but you get the idea:


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 18, 2021)

bmanic on GS (the main preset designer for these recent FF plugins) posted this helpful info



> At it's heart it's a filter plugin. It all started with Volcano 1, which was their 2nd ever plugin. Back then it simply had the filter from FabFilter One (with some tweaks as it could do BPF and HPF).
> 
> Volcano 2 evolved the plugin to become a true workhorse of utility and creative sound design. With version 3 it has further evolved in all directions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trevor Meier (Nov 18, 2021)

Since I only own Pro-Q 3, I'm only seeing a 14% discount. I really like how the filters sound but $110 USD is too steep for me.


----------



## CATDAD (Nov 18, 2021)

For me this is an easy purchase, since I often already use Pro-Q3 for things like sweeps, but wished it had more built-in automation, character options, and could be synced to other instruments with MIDI signals and audio thresholds. After seeing their update to Timeless 2 change the UI in a way I could get on with, I was hoping they'd do the same for Volcano 2... and here we are!

Also something I've come to realize about Fabfilter's plugins, is they are often handy for more than what is shown on the surface. You could say the same about other similar mixing/mastering/production tools too, but the amount of controls FF tends to include makes it easier and more practical.

For example:

Saturn 2 as a multiband gate/transient shaper
Pro-Q3 as a filter or alternative to multiband compressor
Pro-DS as an automated resonance suppressor/HF limiter

It looks like you could use Volcano 3 as a static "character EQ"!


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 18, 2021)

Trevor Meier said:


> Since I only own Pro-Q 3, I'm only seeing a 14% discount. I really like how the filters sound but $110 USD is too steep for me.


Shouldn't you have an intro discount as well?


----------



## Buz (Nov 19, 2021)

I don't think there is an intro discount. I'm seeing -27% with 4 plugins on the account.
The timing is odd because most likely there'll be another -25% next week.


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 19, 2021)

Buz said:


> I don't think there is an intro discount. I'm seeing -27% with 4 plugins on the account.
> The timing is odd because most likely there'll be another -25% next week.


My mistake. I thought I saw something of an intro discount in other people's posts.


----------



## Buz (Nov 19, 2021)

Yeah I was wondering about that too. Maybe it's the upgrade from the previous version.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Pier (Nov 19, 2021)

Buz said:


> Yeah I was wondering about that too. Maybe it's the upgrade from the previous version.


Yeah that makes sense.

I own Volcano 2. That's probably where the 40% discount comes from.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 19, 2021)

muziksculp said:


>



Dan The Man!


----------



## Pier (Nov 19, 2021)

muziksculp said:


>



Wow super impressive how Dan makes those drum sounds from noise.

Insta buy for me. These are some seriously impressive filters. With the modulations, midi integration, and routing features you can use Volcano in pretty much any situation.

If Twin 3 includes these filters it's going to push FabFilter into U-He territory as far as synths IMO.


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 19, 2021)

Buz said:


> Yeah I was wondering about that too. Maybe it's the upgrade from the previous version.


As Pier already said, that's most probably it. I checked the site (and my own account) and I didn't see anything about an intro discount. My apologies for the confusion.



Pier said:


> Wow super impressive how Dan makes those drum sounds from noise.
> 
> Insta buy for me. These are some seriously impressive filters. With the modulations, midi integration, and routing features you can use Volcano in pretty much any situation.
> 
> If Twin 3 includes these filters it's going to push FabFilter into U-He territory as far as synths IMO.


Is Twin 3 confirmed?

I am probably going to wait and see if they are going to have an extra bf/holiday season discount before upgrading Saturn, Timeless and Volcano.


----------



## Pier (Nov 19, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> Is Twin 3 confirmed?


Not officially AFAIK.

But FF has been updating all their creative plugins so it makes sense.

In a way it makes sense they would do Twin 3 the last after Saturn, Timeless, and Volcano. The UI is probably the most complex of all and they'd need the updated DSP code for the filters, drive, etc.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 19, 2021)

I have most of Fabfilter's products... they're just so well designed and Pro Q3 is my go-to EQ. I owned Volcano 2 but, have to say, didn't use it much preferring FilterFreak but a quick play with Volcano 3 and I'm pretty convinced this will put FilterFeak on the shelf.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 19, 2021)

d4vec4rter said:


> I have most of Fabfilter's products... they're just so well designed and Pro Q3 is my go-to EQ. I owned Volcano 2 but, have to say, didn't use it much preferring FilterFreak but a quick play with Volcano 3 and I'm pretty convinced this will put FilterFeak on the shelf.


Good to know. I have on my list a few steps down from the top to consider a filter plugin. I have Shaperbox2, and the filters are solid, but I don't think they're Volcano3 level... need to compare more carefully this weekend. I was thinking FilterFreak (watched a mixer I enjoy, Ken 'Hiwatt' Marshall, throw it on something the other week to explore what it'd do during a mixing session), but I'm always willing to entertain another Fabfilter plugin.


----------



## averystemmler (Nov 19, 2021)

Pier said:


> Wow super impressive how Dan makes those drum sounds from noise.


That was the biggest twist in modern cinema.


----------



## Pier (Nov 25, 2021)

Got it for $33 with the BF sale!

Super happy!


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 25, 2021)

Pier said:


> Got it for $33 with the BF sale!
> 
> Super happy!


Nice! My price was $68 with tax, so I went for it. Better than $91 or so.


----------



## blaggins (Nov 25, 2021)

"I bet you didn't know you wanted a tube powered wah until I just put those words in that order"

That would be correct, Dan.


----------



## ghobii (Nov 25, 2021)

Well gees, for $33 I almost didn't even bother to watch Dan's video before buying.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 25, 2021)

For some reason I can't "connect" with Timeless 3, but Volcano 3 somehow makes total sense so I bought it immediately - I was still in bed after waking up when I purchased! Heh. 

My hope is that after using it for awhile I'll get more comfortable and start using Timeless 3 (as well as using Saturn 2 more often - I use it, but usually in basic ways).


----------

